# نكت طحن موت موت موت



## kokielpop (11 يونيو 2008)

*واحد جـزار ضرب بنته علقة سخنة جدا .. ليه ؟؟؟ ضبــــطها مــاشيـــة مــع عجــــل 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


مره واحد ابنه طلع من الأوائل عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ شفروه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واحد بلدياتىواقف قدامه خمس شياطسن ليه ....؟؟؟ واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مرة أتنين صحاب راحوا للحلاق واحد حلق والتاني غويشه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ليه الصعيدى يلبس بنطلون احمر؟عشان هو بيحب اللون الاحمر ...طب ليه بيلبس بنطلون اخضر ؟؟؟؟عشان البنطلون الاحمر فى الغساله..
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ليه القطر بيوقف فى المحطه؟ علشان مابيعرفش يقعد 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
مرة كان فيه رجل اخضر جلس علي الكرسي الاخضر و مسك السماعة الخضرة اتصل بصديقة الاخضروقال له تعال نروح عند الدكتور الاخضر قال له موافق ثم نزل من بيته الاخضر وركب التاكسي الاخضر ثم ذهب الى المستشفى الخضرا ثم خبط على الباب الاخضر ففتح له الدكتور الاخضر فقال له الدكتورافتح الستارة الخضراونم على السرير الاخضر فرأى الرجل الاخضر رجل برتقالي فقال له لماذا انت برتقالي فقال البرتقالي لاني من نكتة اخرى
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
واحد قتل حماته، الظابط بيسأله اسمك ايه؟ قاله: اكتب فاعل خير 

واحدة عاوزة زوجها يحبها من اول ليله قالته : اسكت .. مش انا حامل

واحد بلدياتنا حب يشرب سيجارة حطها ف كباية

بلدياتنا حب يوصل بلده بسرعة ركب القطر وقعد يجرى فيه

بلدياتنا قتل مراته عشان رضيت تمسك إيده

مأذون مش لاقي شغلانة طلق مراته

مهندس كهربا شاف سلك عريان .. اتكسف منه 

ولد صغير بيقول ل مامته .. بتضربينى ليه يا ماما .. هو انا بابا 

مره واحد حط حجر للراديو المذيع اتصطل

مره واحد بلديتنا وقع من عاشر دور قام ينفض هدومه

واحد راح لحلاق بقوله انا جاى اخد دقنى قالوه ليه هو انت نسيتها هنا

مره واحد بلديتنا اتغاظ من مراته ولع فى نفسه وحضنها

بلديتنا راح ينشر خبر فى الاهرام ملقاش حبل 

واحد راح يسوى معاشه لقى الفرن قافل

مصوراتى طلع له عفريت .. حمضه

طبيب نفسى اشترى ساعة سيكو عالجها بالصدمات

مرة دكتور تحليل امه ماتت قال تحاليلي ياما

مرة جاموسة جلها جفاف جابت لبن بودرة

كهربائى تجوز وحدة اسمها نجفة، كل مايبوسها يقف ع لوح خشب

(مرة واحد فرعونى حب واحدة فرعونية قال لها: (آمون فيكي

نجار مراته تغسل الغسيل، وهو ينشره

بلدياتنا نزل البحر و كان فية سحب جامد .... كسب تلاجة

بلدياتنا فتحوا محل بيتزا .. سموه بيتزا هعععععععععععع

سباك راح فرح حلف ماحد ينقط

دكتور محشش ضحى بالأم و الجنين عشان العمليه تنجح

محشش قالوا له قول لنا طير بحرف الكاف، قالهم كنتاكي

فرخة استحمت بهد اند شولدر باضت بيضة من غير قشرة

سمّاك ابنه مات قعد يعيط فى الجنازة بيقول كان صاحى وبيلعب

مرة واحد كهربائي أبوه مات، لفو في شطارطون و دفنه في الحيطة

مره واحد خياط اشتغل سواق تاكسى بقى ينزل الزبائن ويركب زراير 

اغبيا عملوا مظاهره عشان يصلو الجمعه يوم التلات 

واحد رخم نزل الشارع وقف قدام عمود ... قالوه عديني 

مرة كهربائى اتجوز كهربية خلفوا ولد سموه لمبة و علقوه

غبى لقى أتوبيس مكتوب عليه السيدة زينب - قلع الجزمة و ركب 

لمونة لونها اصفر، ليه ؟ .. ما بتاكولش يا عيني

مره واحد مقاول دماغه صدعت جابلها قرار إزالة

في دكتور عيون شاف اشارة المرور حمراء نزل حط لها قطرة

واحد رخم أوي دخل غرفة دردشة عمل على الناس كلها (إجنور)

واحد كمسري بيقول لابنه : ان "تذاااااااكر" ... تنجح

بلديتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب

ظابط مرور لقى شقته ديقه عملها إتجاه واحد

لعيب كورة .. شاط ريحته طلعت

سعاتى بيصلح ساعه العقارب قرصته

بلدينا داخل عند حلوانى قاله عندك جاتو قاله اه قاله هاتلى قفصين

مره واحد عداه العيب استنى العيب اللى بعده

مرة واحد فكهانى راح فرح رقص عشرة بلدى وعشرة ابو صرة​​*


----------



## i'm christian (11 يونيو 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ياعم النكت الجامده دى

بس عارف ايه النكته بجد

انك اما توصل للنكته الاخيره
تكون نسيت كل اللى قبلها
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## laklak (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكت طحن موت موت موت*

اية الطعامة دى حلوين


----------



## menaashraf2009 (11 يونيو 2008)

حلوة النكت دى 
شوفوا لعبتى الجديدة


----------



## فيبى 2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكت طحن موت موت موت*

هههههههههههههههه


حلوة  بجدددد​​


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكت طحن موت موت موت*

جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## "mony" (12 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين بجد 
كل واحده اجمد من التانيه 
ثااانكس​


----------



## sarsor (12 يونيو 2008)

*ثااانكس النكت موتتنى من الضحك .......يلا احفروا التربه هههههههههههههههههه:yahoo::34ef:IGHT]​*​​


----------



## kokielpop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكت طحن موت موت موت*

*شكراااااااجداااااااااالمروووووووووركم ​*


----------

